# What goods can you bring from Turkey into Greece?



## JHCGB (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone know what Greek customs will allow you to bring into Greece from Turkey?
After looking online I found on several non official sites an amount of €340 worth of non-commercial goods. 
Does anyone have any experience of bringing household goods, fridges, TV's etc or windows/doors?
Thanks


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Why would you want to do that - have you already got items in Turkey and wish to ship them here? If new you will have to pay custom tax - also make sure electrical goods are compatible with Greek electric system. There are cheap enough shops in Greece nowadays and if you join the Athens expat forum (xpatathens . com )there are MANY people leaving Greece these days and wish to sell their items. A cheaper option would be to bring items from Bulgaria - but shopping on mainland Greece - you'll find cheap items due to the crisis - shops closing by the day etc. Praktiker is also a good option for doors.


----------

